# Best Pre-Made Raw Diets?



## TheAgilitySheltie (Jan 16, 2013)

For freeze-dried,dehydrate,& raw.

Any suggestions on what to feed(& what do you feed your dogs)?

Freeze-Dried,& Dehydrate wouldn't be used as much,used more for traveling.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I use Blue Ridge Beef raw with great success. Vital Essentials would also be a good one that is raw and dehydrated. For dried Ziwiwpeak, Real Meat, and Only Natural Pet MaxMeat are good too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I would consider the following for a premade...organic-free range, percentages are given, include organs.

Organic Beef Grinds for Dogs & Cats  |  PAW NATURAW distinct by instinct ®


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

When I was forced to use premade raw I asked around and was told to try the Natures Variety patties, my dog had been on raw for about a year at the time and I refused to switch back to kibble, well I fed it to my dog for a few months, maybe like 5 or so and I didnt notice a change in my dog upon switching to the premade. His poop did get bigger because they include veggies and stuff but other than that he looked the same and he did very well on it. 
I liked the results on it but it was rather expensive, I paid 80$ for the patties and fed them along with chicken quarters and it was much more than the regular raw we had been doing. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Northwest Naturals, K9 Naturals, Vital Essentials, K9 Kravings.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't feed anything but PMR to my dogs, but Primal can be considered a good alternative.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I like Vital Essentials because they don't have all the BARF crap added into them like so many of the other premades have, although VE doesn't consider their premade patties to be a balanced diet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> I like Vital Essentials because they don't have all the BARF crap added into them like so many of the other premades have, although VE doesn't consider their premade patties to be a balanced diet.


Huh??? But the patties, pucks and nuggets are all the same formula...just in different shapes...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RawPitbulls said:


> Personally, I wouldn't feed anything but PMR to my dogs, but Primal can be considered a good alternative.


There are much better options than Primal out there...


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The Abady raw diets are the best ones. Foods like Primal and all the others are all marketing. The Abady diets have been around since the 1970's.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

meggels said:


> There are much better options than Primal out there...


Yeah there are. That was just one option. I didn't say it was the best.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad I stumbled across this thread. After seeing our 3 month old Westie, eye our raw piece of steak last night. It sparked me to look into raw. I've done so much research into high quality Kibble and thought everything was all good, once we went with one. But then discovered how bad Kibble is. So due to our current schedule, pre-made raw diet would be most convenient for us and possible. While this might not be as good as PMR, it's better than kibble right!? Just have to get the wife on board now.. lol.

Right now I'm eye balling on trying Vital or Darwin's. As they seem to have good reviews, from what I've seen.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed Stella & Chewy's.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

meggels said:


> Huh??? But the patties, pucks and nuggets are all the same formula...just in different shapes...


I'm not sure what the shape has to do with it? My bag of VE said something about having to mix in your own fruits/veggies because their formula alone wasn't a balanced diet. Presumably because they only consider BARF to be balanced.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> I'm not sure what the shape has to do with it? My bag of VE said something about having to mix in your own fruits/veggies because their formula alone wasn't a balanced diet. Presumably because they only consider BARF to be balanced.


That's interesting. Last time I saw a bag of it they were "the alpha in prey model raw".


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> That's interesting. Last time I saw a bag of it they were "the alpha in prey model raw".


I'm pretty sure it was my VE bag. Unfortunately, the bag is long gone.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> I'm pretty sure it was my VE bag. Unfortunately, the bag is long gone.


I think you might be incorrect on which bag you had. None of the Vital Essentials formulas have fruits & veggies but they are all balanced raw diets. No need to add anything. They add 1% kelp to make them balanced.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been using Darwin's for somewhere around six months. I've tried a few others but this looks meaty, like ground meat. I feed our Gemma Bravo Balance burgers. She had an issue with being "stopped up" and the Bravo seems to be more finely ground.
There are a couple diets that are not complete. Bravo Balance IS but the rest are not. Some of Primal's are complete and some are not.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I've been using Darwin's for somewhere around six months. I've tried a few others but this looks meaty, like ground meat. I feed our Gemma Bravo Balance burgers. She had an issue with being "stopped up" and the Bravo seems to be more finely ground.
> There are a couple diets that are not complete. Bravo Balance IS but the rest are not. Some of Primal's are complete and some are not.


How did you like the service from Darwin? Seems they only ship, unless you're local.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

jaber6 said:


> How did you like the service from Darwin? Seems they only ship, unless you're local.


Yes, you have to order unless you live in Seattle. My orders ship on Tuesday and it arrives Thursdy morning, frozen solid.


----------



## julzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaber6 I'm in a similar situation....want to make the switch but think premade is going to be the best/easiest way to transition. Also attempting to convince the spouse.

Can anyone Google two places in Ontario and let me know what you think....

Bold Raw
Tollden Farms

j


----------



## julzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Quick question.....does anyone use the patties that come in packs of 16 or 20? If so, how do you defrost just the right amount for a meal.....aren't they frozen together or are the patties easy to take apart?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

julzzzz said:


> Quick question.....does anyone use the patties that come in packs of 16 or 20? If so, how do you defrost just the right amount for a meal.....aren't they frozen together or are the patties easy to take apart?


Ha, I fed Stella and Chewys, one bag and the patties always stuck together. Thet have a paper in between them bu it ripped. Look at Darwin's, they come in a little brick. I am feeding Bravo Balance to one dog and I paid more o get the burgers, which come packaged separately, three to a box.


----------



## julzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Awwwwwwwww he did it! I gave him his last kibble meal yesterday evening and today we did chicken neck and a chicken patty! Just wanted to see what'd he would do with both. The bowl was empty in five minutes!! That's never happened before.

I was able to separate the patties quite easily (thankfully). They come in bulk, but aren't rock solid or stuck together. 

Question: how many patties do you defrost at a time? I put 2 patties in a tupperware container in the fridge for the next day. Does that make sense? I'm trying to figure out the routine of this different method of feeding and thought to check here.

Thanks,
Julzzzz


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Meat will keep for several days. And dogs love it stinky, too  You can feed it frozen, thawed, half thawed. Most dogs won't care.


----------



## julzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

I really don't know if I'm cut out for this.

The patties are convenient, which helps me, but isn't a major benefit of raw for him to chew bones, gnaw on meat and tear it up....for his teeth? How do I know which bones to supplement on the side? 

I just feel so anxious after he is done his patty, like he can't rub his face on anything or lick anything. I think I need to research more about the bacteria in raw and what dogs do with it, but I'm a little scared about googling that!

I know there have been recalls on kibble and other processed dog treats, but isn't there a smaller chance because those foods are cooked?

Excuse my ignorance, I'm just feeling nervous about this decision and I'm dragging his poor digestive system through it all!

Help
j


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

julzzzz said:


> I really don't know if I'm cut out for this.
> 
> The patties are convenient, which helps me, but isn't a major benefit of raw for him to chew bones, gnaw on meat and tear it up....for his teeth? How do I know which bones to supplement on the side?
> 
> ...


I just commented on another thread to you but i must be weird because I never think of mine rubbing their faces on anything.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs have been raw fed for well over a year now. I have taken no special precautions and kiss on and love on them with no ill effects. My one dog loves to stick his tongue in your mouth no matter how much you resist and neither my son nor I have had any health issues. It really isn't a big deal.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't know if it's the best but check out Best Prices on the Net for Elk Meat, Buffalo Meat, Goat Meat, Venison, Steak and Roasts, Antler Chews.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you ever hear of tmi? lol.



kathylcsw said:


> My dogs have been raw fed for well over a year now. I have taken no special precautions and kiss on and love on them with no ill effects.
> 
> >>>>> My one dog loves to stick his tongue in your mouth no matter how much you resist and neither my son nor I have had any health issues.<<<<<
> 
> It really isn't a big deal.


----------



## julzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Alright...I got over the hump. We are avoiding kibble and I'm feeling good about this. Now.....need to research a little more of the PMR.... curiosity is getting to me.
j


----------

